# Judge: Drivers Must Be Immediately Classified as Employees



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Reuter's link.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-california-idUSKCN2562J6


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

so what does this mean for us drivers?
and is this country wide or just in liberal calfironia


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/10/jud...-stop-classifying-drivers-as-contractors.html
Über and Lyft are going to be badly damaged by this


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Judge's ruling:

Drivers ARE drivers &#128104;‍⚖


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

As usual, Uber and Lyft will ignore the order. Does anyone here think that the police will come and unplug all of their servers?? They'll appeal it until it gets to the Supreme Court. By that time (2030), U/L will have all of their EVs ready.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

so were all fired lol,,


how bout dana sell the company then to someone that has a vision and can earn while paying out all the benfits.

hmmm sounds like a good day for us or maybe not lol


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Title corrected. Apologies.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

*Judge: Drivers Must Be Immediately Classified As "Not Sub-Human"*

This is a callback.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh please. Calif drivers until that w4 arrives, there is not one single thing that has changed. And come Nov Prop 22 wins, all this won't matter; AB5 would be completely neutered.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is why they have that saying... Be careful what you wish for.

This will not end well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> This is why they have that saying... Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> This will not end well.


This will not end well _*for some.*_

FTFY


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PioneerXi said:


> Reuter's link.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-california-idUSKCN2562J6
> View attachment 496848
> ...


GET READY FOR MANDATORY URINALYSIS !

Yearly physicals.








eye tests.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

So, what is California prepared to do about it exactly? Keep a running tab of fines? By the time all the appeals are exhausted, these companies will likely be insolvent anyway. After years of exploiting and underpaying drivers, they still hemorrhage money like it's going out of style. This is the last stand for Dara and his cronies. It would be kind of funny to see him left holding the bag while King Travis gets away scot free.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They got a 10 day stay, that's it. What many of you fail to recognize is that if it doesn't go well, it's u&l that will make it not go well. They have been breaking the law in various ways for the last 8 years and it may finally have caught up with them. If prop 22 passes they will just go back to pimping you out the way they used to. The little things you were recently gifted like surge multiple, details of trip, set your rate, will disappear in a heart beat. None of this would have happened if they charged reasonable rates and gave a fair split. They screwed themselves and unfortunately drivers will be collateral damage.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

*Uber and Lyft ordered by California judge to classify drivers as employees*

https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/10/21362460/uber-lyft-drivers-employees-california-court-ruling


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What if the drivers don’t want to drive immediately? Rumor circulating about some venomous infectious little something in the air :thumbup:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> *Uber and Lyft ordered by California judge to classify drivers as employees*
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/10/21362460/uber-lyft-drivers-employees-california-court-ruling


Uber and Lyft can appeal. But the probably of success to overturn this is nil or close to zero. The gig economy can no longer exploit workers by classifying them as contract workers. I guess this may also be the end of the experiment to allow drives to set their own surge multiplier?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys is see the Anti- prop 22 guys pushing the unemployment contributions issue, as well as it being better for the drivers.

These corporations are stealing from california,
these corporations havn't been paying their fair share into unemployment for years,
these drivers have been a abused and are making less than min wage.

Vote no for prop 22!

That's pretty much enough to poison the topic for uber/lyft/et all.

Take you $25-30 an hour once your forced to be employees.

Sure you might not get as many hours but you'll get a lot more in less miles driven.

Keep in mind that as employees you need to be paid min wage _free and clear of all deductions_, including the standard mileage rate. (or they have to provide a company car at zero cost to you to use)

That means min wage above and beyond the mileage write-off. By my estimation that's closer to $25-30 an hour for california.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Only the top rated full time drivers will qualify and all other drivers will be SOL.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I just hope this doesn’t come to Connecticut, I love the convenience of working my own schedule. I quit a 9 to 5 job for this reason.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It's happened in Seattle. Our local news just announced it. Of course they said U/L are planning to appeal the decision.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> Ok, Uber is great for the passengers who use it... no doubt.
> But it is bad for the drivers, no doubt.
> 
> This combination reminds me of a couple of other entities(not companies mind you) that came before it.
> ...


Well... They ended the independent contractor BS status, they are requiring employees get reimbursed their miles...

I predicted this happening,

Oh _so long ago_ i predicted it.

5 YEARS AGO...

Mars troll, AKA Mears Troll, AKA used to be me, I predicted this, I SAW THIS HAPPENING. The writing was on the wall 5 years ago and it's taken this long to come to pass. Now the dominoes have started falling. First california, next is Seattle. NY has a pay floor in place, Can i count that as well?



Lissetti said:


> It's happened in Seattle. Our local news just announced it. Of course they said U/L are planning to appeal the decision.


Employee classification will force them to raise customer rates to the point where they lose client base, causing them to have to compete directly with cabs on price, as this spirals out of control pickup times will explode and they will have to further raise prices to pay drivers for their empty miles.

So the only thing i have to say is....










It doesn't look like uber is going to survive a year at this point,

This is the beginning of the end, uber has killed themselves by forcing the government to regulate them, the pay used to be great, but now it's awful, and the day of reckoning is at hand.

And i have done my best to Herald the death of uber from within.










Employee classification will be the fiery death that uber/lyt deserve. Shame ya'll are gonna get burned and lose your gig, but maybe the full timers can jump in on something else.

Like maybe the counter guy at a rental car company?









or taxi dispatcher?









The death of uber will open up a number of jobs in a number of industries that were hurt by their underhanded sub-cost scorched earth sales tactics.

Maybe you could even get a taxi license is your city and become an independent owner operator taxi driver and do better than you were doing with uber/lyft.

Taxis have been around a century, they worked WITH the cities and jumped through hoops.

Uber burned the hoops with flamethrowers, stepped on toes, and flat out ignored regulations, paying the fines and going full speed ahead.

This has been a long time coming and you just need to make sure you short Uber when it really starts to burn down.

I'll be laughing all the way to the bank, seriously I've made good bank on shorting uber stock. I'll probably make some more shorting as well. Currently i'm shorting Lyft to take advantage of their quarterly financials being due tomarrow.

One of these days i'll wake up to find my shorted position on uber stock is absolutely worthless.

I may just buy more stock to short, i may NOT ever cover it and just let my short position ride into insolvency. Nothing would make me happier to see my Shorts on uber hit penny stock garbage status or even just flat zero.zilch.

I'd love to borrow $50,000 worth of uber stock and pay $5.00 covering it.

One of these days i'll be bragging to the other cab drivers about how i made $50,000 shorting uber and lyft. Some idiot loaned me uber stock and i sold it and never had to pay a dime to return the stock because it lost so much value.

https://www.investopedia.com/ask/an...happens when an investor,slow fade to the end.

This is a real outcome folks, not even a joke here.

To all you folks, i recommend taking shorts on uber/lyft as time goes on, their only future is down.

Maybe if they treated us better they'd be in a better position,

But it's WAY too late for that.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Such a ruling would apply only within California.

Uber and Lyft could do what many insurance companies did when California passed laws they didn’t like: simply stop doing business there. They might even move their corporate home out of state. (There’s a reason so many firms are chartered in Delaware).

At a minimum, expect companies to restructure so as to isolate their California operations.

On this forum I often hear two assertions made: that Uber is losing money, and that Uber should “give more” to the drivers. Just where will this “[email protected] come from? Sure, let’s kill the goose that’s laying the golden eggs. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Employee classification will force them to raise customer rates to the point where they lose client base, causing them to have to compete directly with cabs on price, as this spirals out of control pickup times will explode and they will have to further raise prices to pay drivers for their empty miles.


Seattle has one of the highest base rates in the country. I'm sure that will be cut in half. Likewise Uber has been fighting the city ordinance for years over making us union drivers. Plus Uber has their Golden Ant/ Cheerleaders fighting the city for them. Seattle's own *Drive Foward*. Drivers who go out and minister the ways of Dara to any other driver who dares to sit and park or picket a city councilman's home.

https://komonews.com/news/local/ride-share-drivers-protest-unionization-outside-councilmembers-house
This is about to get interesting.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

How do the customers see this?

A little harsh, but true:









More at 
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24114206


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Uber and Lyft could do what many insurance companies did when California passed laws they didn't like: simply stop doing business there. They might even move their corporate home out of state. (There's a reason so many firms are chartered in Delaware).


I think if that were the case, they would have already played this card. The had no problems in Austin and do it all the time when they play hardball with airports. The difference is that with these other examples, it is part of an overarching strategy. Leaving the state of California (their home state) would be one of the worst bluffs I've ever seen. They simply can't afford to leave that much money on the table. Plus, new companies would pop up in Cali faster than you can spit. Even if they did come crawling back, there is a good possibility they would have killed any brand loyalty or habits, and this is a nightmare scenario for them.

They very well could move headquarters though and have purchased real estate in Dallas iirc.



Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's kill the goose that's laying the golden eggs. Sounds good to me!


That goose ain't laying golden eggs, darlin. Those are billion dollar turds.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

That goose ain't laying golden eggs, darlin. Those are billion dollar turds.
[/QUOTE]

Feel free to keep your hands free of those "turds" by leaving the platform for another livelihood. Vote with your feet.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Such a ruling would apply only within California.
> 
> Uber and Lyft could do what many insurance companies did when California passed laws they didn't like: simply stop doing business there. They might even move their corporate home out of state. (There's a reason so many firms are chartered in Delaware).
> 
> ...


Uber drivers are already employees in NY right? So my guess is CA will be like NY. Basically, Uber will be a cab company in CA.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Saquan said:


> so what does this mean for us drivers?
> and is this country wide or just in liberal calfironia


This means we need to fight against this Bacerra and his crew are desperately fighting to attack our wallets and ability to feed our families. Go to @AGBacerra on twitter scroll down until you find his thread and let him know what you think. If they make us employees all of our tax deductions are GONE. California is pushing this because technically a person making 50K/yr with Uber, Lyft or any other platform is paying $0 in taxes and the state wants to put an end to it. California has been digging deeper and deeper into lower and middle class $$ every chance they get and it time to put a stop to the wealthy politicians $$ grab!



Kewl-driver said:


> I just hope this doesn't come to Connecticut, I love the convenience of working my own schedule. I quit a 9 to 5 job for this reason.


What happens in California eventually makes it way across the country. This liberal hell hole is the judicial test bed for policies in other states.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I’ve got no problem with folks who love taxis. Let them be.
I have lots of issues with taxis. That’s why I don’t drive one. The Uber model addresses all the issues I had when I drove a cab — and to my benefit. I’m certainly better off under the Uber model.
Keep the judges and politicians out of it. They manage like seagulls— they drop in, make a lot of noise, and leave you with a smelly mess. Don’t mess with my Uber. Return the favor: leave me free to choose.
New York? California? Are you seriously suggesting we imitate the most dysfunctional examples? No one ever found success by imitating failure.

Once one has had a taste of freedom, captivity is no longer the same.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mrpjfresh said:


> I think if that were the case, they would have already played this card. The had no problems in Austin and do it all the time when they play hardball with airports. The difference is that with these other examples, it is part of an overarching strategy. Leaving the state of California (their home state) would be one of the worst bluffs I've ever seen. They simply can't afford to leave that much money on the table. Plus, new companies would pop up in Cali faster than you can spit. Even if they did come crawling back, there is a good possibility they would have killed any brand loyalty or habits, and this is a nightmare scenario for them.
> 
> They very well could move headquarters though and have purchased real estate in Dallas iirc.
> 
> That goose ain't laying golden eggs, darlin. Those are billion dollar turds.


As governments and airports have gotten wiser, they've been calling Ubers bluff.



Trafficat said:


> Uber drivers are already employees in NY right? So my guess is CA will be like NY. Basically, Uber will be a cab company in CA.


No, drivers in NY have more protections than drivers in other cities but they are still not employees.


----------



## ChillinLA (May 19, 2020)

" .. companies argue, but merely provide technology to people with cars so they can offer rides to people without cars. They're just "matchmakers," Uber told the judge.
This is "nonsense," Schulman writes. "To state the obvious, drivers are central, not tangential, to Uber and Lyft's entire ride-hailing business."

BAM! &#128526; Uber got to pay up.

https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-08-11/uber-and-lyft-nonsense


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

ChillinLA said:


> " .. companies argue, but merely provide technology to people with cars so they can offer rides to people without cars. They're just "matchmakers," Uber told the judge.
> This is "nonsense," Schulman writes. "To state the obvious, drivers are central, not tangential, to Uber and Lyft's entire ride-hailing business."
> 
> BAM! &#128526; Uber got to pay up.
> ...


There won't be anything $$ wise to pay drivers once the lawyers get done with them. SO BAM.... still empty pockets!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

That goose ain't laying golden eggs, darlin. Those are billion dollar turds.
[/QUOTE]

Feel free to keep your hands free of those "turds" by leaving the platform for another livelihood. Vote with your feet.
[/QUOTE]

what does that mean?

Your suggesting workers fighting for rights historically walked away using legs?

This is your understanding of how we have improved worker conditions in the last 50
years?

The anti prop 22 are fighting for certain rights. Do we fight by using our legs and running ?

is that what you recommend I do?

Or should I file my arbitration papers and put them into submission, like the Labor department is suggesting ?

Ohhh Darlin!

Your also not understanding the difference between a golden goose and billion dollar poop.

Read or watch a documentary about Cezar Chavez and workers rights, then you can have a feel for what we are challenging here darlin!

Pshh! If you want a golden egg, File " Wage Theft" claim under labor department. Just the penalty is over 10,000 for a single driver before anything else.

I work with a non profit helping driver file the " Wage Theft " claim. I would be more than happy to help you file or get info on it. Your missing the actual Golden Egg chance here it seems darlin!


----------



## ChillinLA (May 19, 2020)

Even if just the state gets the $$, it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

n


observer said:


> As governments and airports have gotten wiser, they've been calling Ubers bluff.
> 
> 
> No, drivers in NY have more protections than drivers in other cities but they are still not employees.


the issue in California, is that the new companies would end up being cab companies. subject to the same restrictions as cab drivers. Pulling out of California would be perfect because all California is doing is continuing it attack on the working class of the state to fill its almost bankrupt CALPERS coffers. State employees receive 100% retirement = to the amopunt they made in their highest earnings year. AN example shown is a $75k/yr employee works enough OT to make 100K one year during his tenure. He is entitled to that 100K/year for the rest of his life after he retires.




I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> That goose ain't laying golden eggs, darlin. Those are billion dollar turds.


Feel free to keep your hands free of those "turds" by leaving the platform for another livelihood. Vote with your feet.
[/QUOTE]

what does that mean?

Your suggesting workers fighting for rights historically walked away using legs?

This is your understanding of how we have improved worker conditions in the last 50
years?

The anti prop 22 are fighting for certain rights. Do we fight by using our legs and running ?

is that what you recommend I do?

Or should I file my arbitration papers and put them into submission, like the Labor department is suggesting ?

Ohhh Darlin!

Your also not understanding the difference between a golden goose and billion dollar poop.

Read or watch a documentary about Cezar Chavez and workers rights, then you can have a feel for what we are challenging here darlin!

Pshh! If you want a golden egg, File " Wage Theft" claim under labor department. Just the penalty is over 10,000 for a single driver before anything else.

I work with a non profit helping driver file the " Wage Theft " claim. I would be more than happy to help you file or get info on it. Your missing the actual Golden Egg chance here it seems darlin!
[/QUOTE]

UNIONS suck. Pay money to someone to cost you more money. Unions are why we had to bail out the Big 3 a few years ago. Unions are why the cost of living in America is so high and we have to take a test to work in a freaking restaurant. UNIONS are why our kids aren't in school right now! Unions are why substandard employees and teachers are still working. Unions are why our inner city kids are stuck in dead end schools to get dead end jobs.Unions are why there are so many homeless on the streets in California Unions don't fight for better working conditions they are nothing more that activists with an income forced on a population that doesn't even agree with what the union stands for FU** a union and any one in one! During Chavez time there were real issues but NOW.... Unions are useless!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Such a ruling would apply only within California.
> 
> Uber and Lyft could do what many insurance companies did when California passed laws they didn't like: simply stop doing business there. They might even move their corporate home out of state. (There's a reason so many firms are chartered in Delaware).
> 
> ...





Karen Stein said:


> That goose ain't laying golden eggs, darlin. Those are billion dollar turds.


Feel free to keep your hands free of those "turds" by leaving the platform for another livelihood. Vote with your feet.
[/QUOTE]


Karen Stein said:


> I've got no problem with folks who love taxis. Let them be.
> I have lots of issues with taxis. That's why I don't drive one. The Uber model addresses all the issues I had when I drove a cab - and to my benefit. I'm certainly better off under the Uber model.
> Keep the judges and politicians out of it. They manage like seagulls- they drop in, make a lot of noise, and leave you with a smelly mess. Don't mess with my Uber. Return the favor: leave me free to choose.
> New York? California? Are you seriously suggesting we imitate the most dysfunctional examples? No one ever found success by imitating failure.
> ...


Ah Karen... no matter what face I wear in these forums, one thing never changes... how are things over at Uber HQ?

You know, I gave them the heads up last year to change the way they operate if they wanted a shot at battling AB5, good thing they listened, it is now up to fate to see if the state will swallow the changes or if the driver distrust/hate will inevitably be their downfall, a ton of resentment and bad karma has been formed.

Uber's changes were forced and not given out of the kindness in their hearts, this will weight heavily on the polls when drivers get the last say on the situation, the backpay alone from this long term misclassification will bankrupt Uber globally, just with the state of California collecting, this isn't something they can simply pull out and be done.

Don't worry, I'm sure a new company will surface and do things right, you can work for them when Uber pulls out.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I work with a non profit helping driver file the " Wage Theft " claim. I would be more than happy to help you file or get info on it. Your missing the actual Golden Egg chance here it seems darlin!


Don't trust the words "non profit". This jerk makes big $$$ just to get your business. Stay away very far away! that's why he is here to drum up business. He is worse than a phone scammer.



The Entomologist said:


> Feel free to keep your hands free of those "turds" by leaving the platform for another livelihood. Vote with your feet.


Ah Karen... no matter what face I wear in these forums, one thing never changes... how are things over at Uber HQ?

You know, I gave them the heads up last year to change the way they operate if they wanted a shot at battling AB5, good thing they listened, it is now up to fate to see if the state will swallow the changes or if the driver distrust/hate will inevitably be their downfall, a ton of resentment and bad karma has been formed.

Uber's changes were forced and not given out of the kindness in their hearts, this will weight heavily on the polls when drivers get the last say on the situation, the backpay alone from this long term misclassification will bankrupt Uber globally, just with the state of California collecting, this isn't something they can simply pull out and be done.

Don't worry, I'm sure a new company will surface and do things right, you can work for them when Uber pulls out.
[/QUOTE]
SO you would want us to believe that the trolls that come here to drum up business and stir the pot, represent the ride share attitiude. Got news for you. I talk to drivers everyday and everone I talk to is happy with the way things are. It's only when I come here that I gwet the trolls such as yourself trying to sew hate and discontent.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/10/jud...-stop-classifying-drivers-as-contractors.html
> Über and Lyft are going to be badly damaged by this


Let it serve as punishment for all the bullshit they've pulled on drivers.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Such a ruling would apply only within California.
> 
> Uber and Lyft could do what many insurance companies did when California passed laws they didn't like: simply stop doing business there. They might even move their corporate home out of state. (There's a reason so many firms are chartered in Delaware).
> 
> ...


You can best believe after the lost taxes from this pandemic many other states will follow suit to help plug their budgets. In this case you can run but you can't hide. It will only be a band aid fix. If they stopped buying every other company and paying millions in lawsuits, using drivers' pay to fund it things would probably have not come to this.

If you can't make a profit when you take 50% of driver's pay and your employees must use their own vehicles to generate your revenue you don't deserve to be in business. Taxi companies have turned a profit for over a century using their own cars. Maybe it's time to cut the bonuses, water bottle deliveries, free coffee, and top notch medical plans.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This will not kill off deductions, Uber will however be required by law to pay min wage plus compensate for mileage. Yes both, no one won’t count towards the other.

Yes you will pay more in taxes, but that’s only a product or getting paid substantially more.

If your writing off 100% of your income that means your making $0.00 per hour, which means in California pay per hour will have to increase by $15.00 per hour, meaning you’ll Probobly be getting $30 an hour.

So yeah your taxes will go up, but you’ll be getting $30 an hour and only 17-20 an hour will actually be taxable.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This will not kill off deductions, Uber will however be required by law to pay min wage plus compensate for mileage. Yes both, no one won't count towards the other.
> 
> Yes you will pay more in taxes, but that's only a product or getting paid substantially more.
> 
> ...


BY your reasoning if you have 3 kids and you make $32K/yr. When you file your taxes you deduct $24K for you and your spouse and $2k for each kid leaving you with a $2K adjusted gross income you are telling me someone should raise your pay to minimum wage so your adjusted gross income is actually 32K and not 2k ......FYI 32K is minimum wage in California and by the way... Yes it will. go look at the rules for filing each. you will no longer meet the requirements for 1040


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Only the top rated full time drivers will qualify and all other drivers will be SOL.


Good we don't need many drivers on the road. Better to have a few doing well than for everyone and anyone to drive and no ones making a living out of it.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Anonymousdude said:


> Good we don't need many drivers on the road. Better to have a few doing well than for everyone and anyone to drive and no ones making a living out of it.


I don't know about you but I do just fine the way it is.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

simtek130 said:


> BY your reasoning if you have 3 kids and you make $32K/yr. When you file your taxes you deduct $24K for you and your spouse and $2k for each kid leaving you with a $2K adjusted gross income you are telling me someone should raise your pay to minimum wage so your adjusted gross income is actually 32K and not 2k ......FYI 32K is minimum wage in California and by the way... Yes it will. go look at the rules for filing each. you will no longer meet the requirements for 1040
> 
> View attachment 497267


Depends on where you live.

The state minimum is around 27K.

Some cities and counties are higher.


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well... They ended the independent contractor BS status, they are requiring employees get reimbursed their miles...
> 
> I predicted this happening,
> 
> ...


Not everyone is lucky. I do well as well 90% of the time but that's because I've been driving for years with these companies and know where and how to work the system.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Depends on where you live.
> 
> The state minimum is around 27K.
> 
> Some cities and counties are higher.


It doesnt matter where you live.. Those are the FEDERAL standard deductions given to Everyone that files their taxes. It doesn't matter if you make minimum wage or $110K/year. There were years I made $160K/year and only showed $60K in taxes because of the foreign income tax deduction. Thats how it works. Starting to look like you are the one that might need to start filing your taxes. Other wise you would know about this stuff.

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/foreign-earned-income-exclusion


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

simtek130 said:


> "FYI 32K is minimum wage in California"
> 
> View attachment 497267





simtek130 said:


> It doesnt matter where you live.. Those are the FEDERAL standard deductions given to Everyone that files their taxes. It doesn't matter if you make minimum wage or $110K/year. There were years I made $160K/year and only showed $60K in taxes because of the foreign income tax deduction. Thats how it works. Starting to look like you are the one that might need to start filing your taxes. Other wise you would know about this stuff.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/foreign-earned-income-exclusion
> View attachment 497271


 Do you even read your own posts????

State minimum wage in California is 13 bux an hour.

13 bux an hour time eight hours a day is 104.

104 times five is 520 a week.

520 bux times 52 weeks is 27,040.

Not 32K like you stated.

I hope you pay someone to do your taxes.

_*Some cities and counties have higher minimum wages.*_


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Do you even read your own posts????
> 
> State minimum wage in California is 13 bux an hour.
> 
> ...


2080 hrs / year X $15 = 31200 $32k NICE ROUND NUMBER TO MAKE MY POINT.
It doesn't matter what the minimum wage is. Its about the standard deduction and using that guys logic with legal tax deductions. AND OH BTW look below!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

simtek130 said:


> It doesn't matter what the minimum wage is. Its about the standard deduction and using that guys logic with legal tax deductions. AND OH BTW look below!
> 
> View attachment 497282


:rollseyes: You are the one that stated it was 32K.

AND OHHHHHHH!!! BTW.

We are in August 2020.

NOT January 1, 2022.

Minimum wage is still THIRTEEN bux an hour.

:rollseyes::rollseyes:


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

union stands for FU** a union and any one in one! During Chavez time there were real issues but NOW.... Unions are useless!
[/QUOTE]

I agree with your general thoughts on Unions operating today.

the Cavez comment wasn't about Unions. I was referring to class struggle and workers struggle. It's not about supporting Unions in their current form.

However, I am a part of a Driver collective. Drivers that want collective bargaining rights and want a voice. We are not a Union nor do we want to join a traditional Union!

We want to have a collective voice and bargaining power to improve our working conditions. We want to unite drivers and have a collective voice that is specific to improving our working situation.

We started by asking for a 10% commission cap as well as being able to negotiate the final fair. We would fight AB5 with them if they agree!

If not then we will support AB5!

you Guess what they said?

*Our Demand: A Drivers' Bill of Rights (learn more)*
*Fair Pay*

*10% cap on commission for Uber/Lyft on what passenger pays*
Pay drivers per mile & per minute rate en route to the passenger
Set hourly minimum pay matching New York City's $27.86 per hour before expenses
Include a gas-price indexed surcharge in fare
*TNCTransparency*

*Transparent, speedy, independent de-activation appeals process, with all discipline held to "just cause"standard*
Show drivers the estimated fare payment & the trip destination before accepting trip
Show complete fare breakdown with Uber or Lyft's take on passenger receipt

*A Voice on the Job*

*Uber & Lyft recognition of our independent, driver-led organization, to negotiate on behalf of drivers*
The right to organize without retaliation
An elected driver-representative appointed to Uber & Lyft's boards of directors
*Community Standards*

*Rideshare vehicle cap to eliminate unnecessary traffic & carbon emissions*
Emission standards for all *new*vehicles added to the platforms
Uber & Lyft must share all vehicle data with local authorities for traffic management


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

simtek130 said:


> It doesnt matter where you live.. Those are the FEDERAL standard deductions given to Everyone that files their taxes. It doesn't matter if you make minimum wage or $110K/year. There were years I made $160K/year and only showed $60K in taxes because of the foreign income tax deduction. Thats how it works. Starting to look like you are the one that might need to start filing your taxes. Other wise you would know about this stuff.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/foreign-earned-income-exclusion
> View attachment 497271


Here is a great guide for all you self employed soon the be employees to realize how much you stand to loose by being employees. Also from the sounds of it some people here need a class on filing their taxes for self employed. Either that they don't drive and are just masquerading as a self employed driver that has been jilted so they can have a little attention.

https://www.freshbooks.com/hub/taxes/how-much-money-do-you-have-to-make-to-not-pay-taxes



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> union stands for FU** a union and any one in one! During Chavez time there were real issues but NOW.... Unions are useless!


I agree with your general thoughts on Unions operating today.

the Cavez comment wasn't about Unions. I was referring to class struggle and workers struggle. It's not about supporting Unions in their current form.

However, I am a part of a Driver collective. Drivers that want collective bargaining rights and want a voice. We are not a Union nor do we want to join a traditional Union!

We want to have a collective voice and bargaining power to improve our working conditions. We want to unite drivers and have a collective voice that is specific to improving our working situation.

We started by asking for a 10% commission cap as well as being able to negotiate the final fair. We would fight AB5 with them if they agree!

If not then we will support AB5!

you Guess what they said?

*Our Demand: A Drivers' Bill of Rights (learn more)*
*Fair Pay*

*10% cap on commission for Uber/Lyft on what passenger pays*
Pay drivers per mile & per minute rate en route to the passenger
Set hourly minimum pay matching New York City's $27.86 per hour before expenses
Include a gas-price indexed surcharge in fare
*TNCTransparency*

*Transparent, speedy, independent de-activation appeals process, with all discipline held to "just cause"standard*
Show drivers the estimated fare payment & the trip destination before accepting trip
Show complete fare breakdown with Uber or Lyft's take on passenger receipt

*A Voice on the Job*

*Uber & Lyft recognition of our independent, driver-led organization, to negotiate on behalf of drivers*
The right to organize without retaliation
An elected driver-representative appointed to Uber & Lyft's boards of directors
*Community Standards*

*Rideshare vehicle cap to eliminate unnecessary traffic & carbon emissions*
Emission standards for all *new*vehicles added to the platforms
Uber & Lyft must share all vehicle data with local authorities for traffic management
[/QUOTE]

I don't know about you, but I make an average $25-$30/hr every week. that means some hours I only make about $15 and others I make $50 but it seems to be working out to an average of $25-$30 and hr.
I actually drive from home to work only accepting rides that go in the direction of where I work. from the time I left home, got my coffee tot he time I parked it took me 4 hours to get to work today but I made almost $90. with 3hrs 9min online time showing on the app
I really don't want any more state control and paperwork added to my daily list. It bad enough they get emissions test on our cars every 2 years.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

The main point of all of this from a driver's perspective shouldn't be that driver's don't want to be employees, but more so that DRIVERS WANT GIG PLATFORMS TO BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR TRULY TREATING DRIVERS LIKE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS. 

Trip infrormation
Peer review deactivation
Control over rates
Voting on rate decreases
Third party handles financials
No hiding what passenger pays
Fixed amount that platforms are allowed to take

Don't let them fool you with this employee talk. The secret is holding them accountable on how they are able to maintain the IC status through regulations.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

observer said:


> :rollseyes: You are the one that stated it was 32K.
> 
> AND OHHHHHHH!!! BTW.
> 
> ...


go get a real job bro and stop trying to obscure the discussion. you are suppose to be a moderator not a obscurinator... Grow up!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

observer said:


> :rollseyes: You are the one that stated it was 32K.
> 
> AND OHHHHHHH!!! BTW.
> 
> ...


These Uber lovers can't do math, why do you think they don't care and want things to be as they are? They haven't a clue how much money they are losing by following Uber's game.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

simtek130 said:


> go get a real job bro and stop trying to obscure the discussion. you are suppose to be a moderator not a obscurinator... Grow up!


Next time check your facts. No need to spread lies especially nowadays.

Google is your friend.



The Entomologist said:


> These Uber lovers can't do math, why do you think they don't care and want things to be as they are? They haven't a clue how much money they are losing by following Uber's game.


Not only do they not know how to do math, they think we're time travelers.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> These Uber lovers can't do math, why do you think they don't care and want things to be as they are? They haven't a clue how much money they are losing by following Uber's game.


You likely have not even been a driver. I see the game and I know how much I am making. I wont be a millionaire but I do see the game obviously much clearer than you do. While you armchair warriors are busy in here trying to sway sentiment, real life is out there and everyone I talk to seems to be pretty happy with the way things are going. This Forum IN NO WAY represents the sentiment of the thousands of drivers out there doing it right now.



observer said:


> Next time check your facts. No need to spread lies especially nowadays.
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> ...


children! always holding each others hands.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

simtek130 said:


> 2080 hrs / year X $15 = 31200 $32k NICE ROUND NUMBER TO MAKE MY POINT.
> It doesn't matter what the minimum wage is. Its about the standard deduction and using that guys logic with legal tax deductions. AND OH BTW look below!
> 
> View attachment 497282


Try paying your taxes in nice round numbers that are about 15% lower than your actual pay.



simtek130 said:


> You likely have not even been a driver. I see the game and I know how much I am making. I wont be a millionaire but I do see the game obviously much clearer than you do. While you armchair warriors are busy in here trying to sway sentiment, real life is out there and everyone I talk to seems to be pretty happy with the way things are going. This Forum IN NO WAY represents the sentiment of the thousands of drivers out there doing it right now.
> 
> 
> children! always holding each others hands.


:rollseyes:

Some people just can't accept when they are wrong.










See ya!


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Try paying your taxes in nice round numbers that are about 15% lower than your actual pay.
> 
> 
> :rollseyes:
> ...


No you cant can you! And you are jealous they wont let you drive for them anymore so you come here to sway sentiment. You are a littler baby.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

simtek130 said:


> You likely have not even been a driver. I see the game and I know how much I am making. I wont be a millionaire but I do see the game obviously much clearer than you do. While you armchair warriors are busy in here trying to sway sentiment, real life is out there and everyone I talk to seems to be pretty happy with the way things are going. This Forum IN NO WAY represents the sentiment of the thousands of drivers out there doing it right now.


Trust me, son, you will never make as much as I ever made in my few years over at Uber, rides alone on X: made 250-400 bucks a day (10 hours) at 62 cents at mile, I was deactivated 4 times, I turned Uber into an operation and stole their rides for cash, sold the cash rides to other drivers (commission) by the time I stopped ubering I was making close to 700 bucks a day, me and you are worlds apart, my hate for Uber doesn't come out of the inability to make money, it comes out of the bullshit they pull on the general public.

Believe me, everyone but ants hate Uber and Uber has been breeding them for quite a while, ants today like their crumbs because they have never seen money, they weren't there when it all begun and money was made, they don't have the brains to hack the app and triple or double their earnings, they think it only gets as good as this, when AB5 tears Uber apart, they will love all the cash they will be making with the replacement who (as we speak) is already working on a feasible client charge that can benefit both parties, Uber went from caviar to MC Donald's in a race to lose money as it pushed drivers to also lose money with them, this cannot be anymore, it's done.

Btw, I bet Uber could turn a profit if they got rid of their hundreds of thousands of lawsuits with as much money as they are stealing today.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> Trust me, son, you will never make as much as I ever made in my few years over at Uber, rides alone on X: made 250-400 bucks a day (10 hours) at 62 cents at mile, I was deactivated 4 times, I turned Uber into an operation and stole their rides for cash, sold the cash rides to other drivers (commission) by the time I stopped ubering I was making close to 700 bucks a day, me and you are worlds apart, my hate for Uber doesn't come out of the inability to make money, it comes out of the bullshit they pull on the general public.
> 
> Believe me, everyone but ants hate Uber and Uber has been breeding them for quite a while, ants today like their crumbs because they have never seen money, they weren't there when it all begun and money was made, they don't have the brains to hack the app and triple or double their earnings, they think it only gets as good as this, when AB5 tears Uber apart, they will love all the cash they will be making with the replacement who (as we speak) is already working on a feasible client charge that can benefit both parties, Uber went from caviar to MC Donald's in a race to lose money as it pushed drivers to also lose money with them, this cannot be anymore, it's done.


Ahhhh so you are an admitted thief, gaming the system. I make $250-$300/ day with just eats, if I manage my time I can hang on for 400 using postmates and uber at the same time. I haven't carried a passenger since this whole thing started. I even take my old man nap in the afternoon between 3 and 5 and I don't have to hack anything. I can still make $200 today and work my real job for 8 hours so there is nothing you can tell me. I hate a damn thief!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

simtek130 said:


> Ahhhh so you are an admitted thief, gaming the system. I make $250-$300/ day with just eats, if I manage my time I can hang on for 400 using postmates and uber at the same time. I haven't carried a passenger since this whole thing started. I even take my old man nap in the afternoon between 3 and 5 and I don't have to hack anything. I can still make $200 today and work my real job for 8 hours so there is nothing you can tell me. I hate a damn thief!


I am not in high paying California.

Our difference is I drove 3 rides a day while you have to do 20 to meet such numbers and that's IF what you are saying is remotely true.

Tell ya what, show me yours, I show you mine =)

Btw, it's not a crime to steal from a thief.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lol-...ed-fair-warning-included-on-post-uber.315846/
Now show me yours.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

simtek130 said:


> Don't trust the words "non profit". This jerk makes big $$$ just to get your business. Stay away very far away! that's why he is here to drum up business. He is worse than a phone scammer.
> 
> 
> Shucks! How did you tell. You got me!
> ...


Shucks! How did you tell. You got me!

" this jerk makes big $$$ ....."

I am the non profit, you &#129313;!

That means instead of paying a 30/40 cut to hire a lawyer, I help low income drivers do it themself through the Labor department. This way there is no lawyer fee. The City AG takes the case on behalf of the drivers. What is recovered goes &#128175;% to the people filing the "wage theft" claim.

Anyone interested to know more please watch this video from the labor department about "Wage theft"


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This will not kill off deductions, Uber will however be required by law to pay min wage plus compensate for mileage. Yes both, no one won't count towards the other.
> 
> Yes you will pay more in taxes, but that's only a product or getting paid substantially more.
> 
> ...


The upshot of all this is you will now have some certainty in your earnings. No more feast or famine. However the big score of once in a lifetime fare will now never happen.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Such a ruling would apply only within California.
> 
> Uber and Lyft could do what many insurance companies did when California passed laws they didn't like: simply stop doing business there. They might even move their corporate home out of state. (There's a reason so many firms are chartered in Delaware).
> 
> ...


I can't think of any insurance companies that quit doing business in Ca. 
I also don't foresee U/L ect. willing to lose to massive income from their largest market place.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> I am not in high paying California.
> 
> Our difference is I drove 3 rides a day while you have to do 20 to meet such numbers and that's IF what you are saying is remotely true.
> 
> ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

simtek130 said:


> No you cant can you! And you are jealous they wont let you drive for them anymore so you come here to sway sentiment. You are a littler baby.












Who says I ever drove?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Everyone must comply!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

How do you


simtek130 said:


> You likely have not even been a driver. I see the game and I know how much I am making. I wont be a millionaire but I do see the game obviously much clearer than you do. While you armchair warriors are busy in here trying to sway sentiment, real life is out there and everyone I talk to seems to be pretty happy with the way things are going. This Forum IN NO WAY represents the sentiment of the thousands of drivers out there doing it right now.
> 
> 
> children! always holding each others hands.


How do you make money when you are always here sticking up for Uber


simtek130 said:


> You likely have not even been a driver. I see the game and I know how much I am making. I wont be a millionaire but I do see the game obviously much clearer than you do. While you armchair warriors are busy in here trying to sway sentiment, real life is out there and everyone I talk to seems to be pretty happy with the way things are going. This Forum IN NO WAY represents the sentiment of the thousands of drivers out there doing it right now.
> 
> 
> children! always holding each others hands.


Obviously many states are finally starting to respond to the squeaky wheel. If there was only a handful of disgruntled drivers they would not be doing this. There are many more than you would like to admit.

For me personally I am glad they are getting all this attention. I look forward to this shit show finally coming to an end. If it means I can no longer drive in a way that is satisfactory for me then so be it. It will be worth it to know they can no longer prey on the unfortunate. The only ones that would be overly concerned are the ones who are not employable in another field of work and make Uber/Lyft their heart and soul. No thanks.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You can best believe after the lost taxes from this pandemic many other states will follow suit to help plug their budgets. In this case you can run but you can't hide. It will only be a band aid fix. If they stopped buying every other company and paying millions in lawsuits, using drivers' pay to fund it things would probably have not come to this.
> 
> If you can't make a profit when you take 50% of driver's pay and your employees must use their own vehicles to generate your revenue you don't deserve to be in business. Taxi companies have turned a profit for over a century using their own cars. Maybe it's time to cut the bonuses, water bottle deliveries, free coffee, and top notch medical plans.


How all these states gonna get taxes once Uber kick out 85% of drivers? In short term?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> How all these states gonna get taxes once Uber kick out 85% of drivers? In short term?


Is this a serious question? Kick out 85% of driver's? How much are they getting in taxes right now from Uber/Lyft right? Zero. 15% is far from the truth but even that is still a bonus.

The demand for ride-share will continue to remain. People will not magically no longer need a ride to work, a designated driver from the club, or a ride to the doctors office. Demand may drop due to the price increase but the state will receive a percentage of taxes from every penny that a driver earns. Let's not make this complicated.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Is this a serious question? Kick out 85% of driver's? How much are they getting in taxes right now from Uber/Lyft right? Zero. 15% is far from the truth but even that is still a bonus.
> 
> The demand for ride-share will continue to remain. People will not magically no longer need a ride to work, a designated driver from the club, or a ride to the doctors office. Demand may drop due to the price increase but the state will receive a percentage of taxes from every penny that a driver earns. Let's not make this complicated.


If anything, Uber showed there was demand for more vehicles and updated tech.

They just went about it the wrong way.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Does this mean we really are shills now?👩‍💻


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Is this a serious question? Kick out 85% of driver's? How much are they getting in taxes right now from Uber/Lyft right? Zero. 15% is far from the truth but even that is still a bonus.
> 
> The demand for ride-share will continue to remain. People will not magically no longer need a ride to work, a designated driver from the club, or a ride to the doctors office. Demand may drop due to the price increase but the state will receive a percentage of taxes from every penny that a driver earns. Let's not make this complicated.


Ok, they will kick out 50% of drivers within a single day, lets assume it's gonna be 100k(or any number) of people. Where will all these people go in the current situation?
Maybe all these AB5 layers have a good intentions(they don't care, but anyway), but 2020 isn't so great for these kind of things.
how many people on unemployment right now, something like 2 millions in CA? Well, let's add another 100k. It's definitely help tI fix the budget.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Uber and Lyft can appeal. But the probably of success to overturn this is nil or close to zero. The gig economy can no longer exploit workers by classifying them as contract workers. I guess this may also be the end of the experiment to allow drives to set their own surge multiplier?


IMO the surge multiplier served/serves 2 purposes. One, temporary warm fuzzies for drivers and assuage CA legislature with major increase in driver earnings and their hope was CA legislature, courts would buy their b.s., ans then theyd regress back to the old ways, and two, temporarily increase revenue better economies of scale or gross revenue per ride AND able to make the driver the bad guy as the one who is invreasing fares. Dara is clearly concerned & thus the flurry of emails & messages in the app. If we are employees it could all fail and/or we lose much of the flexibility, if we are independent contractors could still fail due to covid19 and its business as usual getting hosed by uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The upshot of all this is you will now have some certainty in your earnings. No more feast or famine. However the big score of once in a lifetime fare will now never happen.


Let's say you get a 500 mile fare,

1000 X .575 (because the empty miles back? Yeah as an employee they have to pay that.

$575 in _non taxable_ expense reibursement
$141 in taxable income. (florda)
$230 (California)

Grand total- $800 California
$700ish florida.

That's significantly more than a 500 mile fare currently pays.

As an employee you need to keep in mind your entitled to .575 per mile driven on the job.

It falls under the department of labor, special 1 day assigment or something, that you be paid driving out of town (or between jobs/tasks)

But literally if your putting in long long fares the non taxable mileage reimbursement is in the $60 an hour range.


----------



## ChillinLA (May 19, 2020)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...finally-here-2020-08-11?mod=mw_more_headlinesIf you know the history of Uber growing worldwide by breaking the law on a massive scale, you should know that it cannot escape recriminations for those actions forever.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Ok, they will kick out 50% of drivers within a single day, lets assume it's gonna be 100k(or any number) of people. Where will all these people go in the current situation?
> Maybe all these AB5 layers have a good intentions(they don't care, but anyway), but 2020 isn't so great for these kind of things.
> how many people on unemployment right now, something like 2 millions in CA? Well, let's add another 100k. It's definitely help tI fix the budget.


Unfortunately there will be pain for some drivers but the truth of the matter is many are already suffering from the pandemic. Demand has significantly dropped due to Covid-19 and there is no guarantee it will ever return back to what it once was.

At least this will help protect California drivers from being victimized even more during a pandemic so Uber/Lyft can't profit from thousands of ants cutting each others throat for the last slice of pizza while they sit back and laugh and take up to 50%. This may not be the solution but it can't be any worse than it already is.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

This myth that drivers make 10 bucks an hour in Ca is a total lie. Drivers can easily make min 20 if not 30 an hour if not more if you know what you're doing, there was no need for this. Demand has gone down but thats due to the house arrest order by Democrats, 80% of part time drivers will be fired. The few left will have to drive 30 hours min on a rigid shift, lose deductions and obamacare, lose dest filter, trip info, forced to pick up 4.2 pools ab5 has been a disaster for all sorts of occupations. Vote yes on prop 22, if they get away with this in Ca they are going to do it in every state.

Does ab5 increase the rate per mile a single penny??? Ask all the translators, musicians, tutors, journalists who have lost their flexible jobs due to ab5 how great that law is...........


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> This myth that drivers make 10 bucks an hour in Ca is a total lie. Drivers can easily make min 20 if not 30 an hour if not more if you know what you're doing, there was no need for this. Demand has gone down but thats due to the house arrest order by Democrats, 80% of part time drivers will be fired. The few left will have to drive 30 hours min on a rigid shift, lose deductions and obamacare, lose dest filter, trip info, forced to pick up 4.2 pools ab5 has been a disaster for all sorts of occupations. Vote yes on prop 22, if they get away with this in Ca they are going to do it in every state.
> 
> Does ab5 increase the rate per mile a single penny??? Ask all the translators, musicians, tutors, journalists who have lost their flexible jobs due to ab5 how great that law is...........


Where are you getting your information? Has Uber/Lyft shared their strategy going forward with you? The problem with your comment is that most people will find it hard to believe that thousands of drivers can easily make $20-$30 per hour but would prefer to be classified as employees and risk losing a flexible working schedule and other perks just to have the job title EMPLOYEE because it sounds cool.

The truth is actually the opposite. What they are really saying is that things have gotten so bad it is to the point they are ready to try anything out of desperation. What do you I have to lose cause it can't be much worse is their attitude. Now we get to find out.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why do turds run this planet?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Unfortunately there will be pain for some drivers but the truth of the matter is many are already suffering from the pandemic. Demand has significantly dropped due to Covid-19 and there is no guarantee it will ever return back to what it once was.
> 
> At least this will help protect California drivers from being victimized even more during a pandemic so Uber/Lyft can't profit from thousands of ants cutting each others throat for the last slice of pizza while they sit back and laugh and take up to 50%. This may not be the solution but it can't be any worse than it already is.


I'm not being victimized, even I'm driving full time right now I don't want to be Fubers employee for any reason.
Well, they suffer, what's the next? Take out of them even this source of income in the current situation? Brilliant idea, the guy who was able to make some money by driving Uber right now would be forced apply for each and every Macdonalds just to pay bills. How much Macdonald is paying? 500$ per week after taxes for 40 hours? Please don't tell me you cannot make those money by driving Uber.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> I'm not being victimized, even I'm driving full time right now I don't want to be Fubers employee for any reason.
> Well, they suffer, what's the next? Take out of them even this source of income in the current situation? Brilliant idea, the guy who was able to make some money by driving Uber right now would be forced apply for each and every Macdonalds just to pay bills. How much Macdonald is paying? 500$ per week after taxes for 40 hours? Please don't tell me you cannot make those money by driving Uber.


What works for you does not apply to everyone else. Think about how angry and frustrated you will be if you are classified as an employee and multiply that by 10 and that's how many drivers feel about Uber/Lyft's independent contractor game they have been playing for years.

What is most surprising is there is very little frustration towards Uber/Lyft for allowing things to get to this point. We keep hearing how easy it is to make money if you apply yourself but this was also very easily avoidable. Stop being greedy, pay a fair wage, and abide by the independent contractor status by giving the driver the proper amount of control of daily operations. Nope, that would make too much sense. Let's blame the lazy drivers.


----------



## UBER Lyft Rider 999 (Aug 12, 2020)

For California, has it been proposed to split things up? Have an all-volunteer but elected drivers' Board of Directors? The Board would award contracts to a management company, a software (app) producer, accounting & finance management company, and a drivers verification company, for example?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sf...orney-seeks-to-force-DoorDash-to-15479846.php


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Saquan said:


> so what does this mean for us drivers?
> and is this country wide or just in liberal calfironia


It should be country wide.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Saquan said:


> so were all fired lol,,
> 
> how bout dana sell the company then to someone that has a vision and can earn while paying out all the benfits.
> 
> hmmm sounds like a good day for us or maybe not lol


Remember, there are no free benefits for employees. They just do not exist in a capitalist world.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

observer said:


> View attachment 497361
> 
> 
> Who says I ever drove?


you are still a thief and a lair thats all you have proven!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

give 2 longs rides in a row using the destination filter to make 30 bucks an hour, come home early to watch a game , make own schedule drive where you want......but somehow im being abused and the cure is to just create a system where 90% of drivers will be fired, the few left will be on the clock.

All for no rate increase per mile. The AG of ca says you can keep your flexibility as an employee, sure, so they are going to pay min wage plus benefits if I reject 90% of pings, set destination filter to 2 miles away and make money watching tv??? Try applying to dominos and saying you want to only deliver 5 hours a week and only to areas where they tip well, and that you dont want to be on the clock and take breaks and vacation whenever you want see what happens.......vote yes on 22.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I need to point out that Orlando has had our rates cut by 60% (not counting reduction in bonuses and surge killing) and it's no longer possible to break even given how spread out the Orlando-Disney-Kissimmee metro area is. (You can go 30 miles 30 minutes and start/end inside of orlando)

There's nothing stopping uber/lyft from lowering the rates to 48c a mile or even lower in California.

Unless you can show how to make $20 an hour when a 4 mile 10 minute drive pays $2.75 min, after driving 3 miles and 10 minutes to get to the pickup.


----------



## ChillinLA (May 19, 2020)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

simtek130 said:


> you are still a thief and a lair thats all you have proven!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Guys is see the Anti- prop 22 guys pushing the unemployment contributions issue, as well as it being better for the drivers.
> 
> These corporations are stealing from california,
> these corporations havn't been paying their fair share into unemployment for years,
> ...


You are arguing that getting minimum wage is a good thing? Drivers looking for a step up to minimum wage are not using the various apps profitably. So I should be dragged down to minimum wage?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> The AG of ca says you can keep your flexibility as an employee


he really has no idea what he is talking about. There is nothing in AB5 that dictates how the employer handles their employee policies and limitations. Yes, it sets a floor and this or that option for benefits or reimbursements, but nothing on scheduling.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

simtek130 said:


> you are still a thief and a lair thats all you have proven!


I'm the thief and the liar, I think, check who replies to you with what, lol.

I didn't lie btw, showed you what i used to make at 62 cents a mile, you guys in california have it easy now, I would be making over 1k a day with those changes.

To steal from a thief, the moral question.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Selector19 said:


> Remember, there are no free benefits for employees. They just do not exist in a capitalist world.


medicare for all is a generation z priority, and health benefits not tied to employment, which may help companies too

sounds like thats the direction we go


----------



## Philly heretic (May 27, 2020)

PioneerXi said:


> Reuter's link.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-california-idUSKCN2562J6
> View attachment 496848
> ...


Dara is just crying wolf...
Quitting the CA market is suicide for himself and Director Camp.

Uber will survive because he has a million reasons (shares) to unload before he shuts down in CA.

Travis knew all of this... so he bailed out within a few months of uber going public.

Sad...


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> So, what is California prepared to do about it exactly? Keep a running tab of fines? By the time all the appeals are exhausted, these companies will likely be insolvent anyway. After years of exploiting and underpaying drivers, they still hemorrhage money like it's going out of style. This is the last stand for Dara and his cronies. It would be kind of funny to see him left holding the bag while King Travis gets away scot free.


California is prepared to sue to make U/L pay employment taxes as per the minimum wage, and then set up a fund for the ants who did not get minimum wage to feed on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Government is on to Uber . . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ki...rkan/281-0f6a94cc-4c3a-42f4-81ed-d17d91735515
Massachussetts and New York are next.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ki...rkan/281-0f6a94cc-4c3a-42f4-81ed-d17d91735515
> Massachussetts and New York are next.


That reminds me. I need to get a 2nd phone so I can run Uber and Lyft at the same time as their employee.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That reminds me. I need to get a 2nd phone so I can run Uber and Lyft at the same time as their employee.


the key will be to find spots where you are extremely unlikely to get a ping but they will still let you stay online.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I get a good enough cell signal to wait for a ride here...










If anything I can work on my cult leadership skills while I'm on the clock out there.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I get a good enough cell signal to wait for a ride here...
> 
> View attachment 499415
> 
> ...


Unicorn worshippers?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

PioneerXi said:


> Reuter's link.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-california-idUSKCN2562J6


Uber can afford to shut down until the Nov 3 vote
and passing of prop 22.

Traditional cabbies will be very happy...
.....temporarily for about 60 days.

https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/16/...rnia-shutdown-drivers-classify-ballot-prop-22


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> Uber can afford to shut down until the Nov 3 vote
> and passing of prop 22.
> 
> Traditional cabbies will be very happy...
> ...


Interesting info in that article...

*A majority of California voters said they planned to vote on the ballot measure, according to polling firm Redfield and Wilton. But they're split on how they will vote: the poll found that 41 percent of voters say they will vote yes for Proposition 22, and 26 percent say they will vote no. In addition, a significant 34 percent say they still do not know how they will vote. *

If anything this goes to show ants in CA will probably get a 2 month vacation when Uber and Lyft shut down operations to pad that Yes vote.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Interesting info in that article...
> 
> *A majority of California voters said they planned to vote on the ballot measure, according to polling firm Redfield and Wilton. But they're split on how they will vote: the poll found that 41 percent of voters say they will vote yes for Proposition 22, and 26 percent say they will vote no. In addition, a significant 34 percent say they still do not know how they will vote. *
> 
> If anything this goes to show ants in CA will probably get a 2 month vacation when Uber and Lyft shut down operations to pad that Yes vote.


Polls are so unreliable.
The media recently admitted
That they trash trump so much, so often making it
"Politically Incorrect" for anyone to admit support.

Subsequently, when a pollster asks "Who will u vote for?"
Their knee jerk safety respond is "Biden".
Then when alone: Trump gets their vote &#128499;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> Polls are so unreliable.
> The media recently admitted
> That they trash trump so much, so often making it
> "Politically Incorrect" for anyone to admit support.


Normally I would agree however these days polls are used to influence whatever narrative the media is pushing. That Verge article was oozing with "poor me I'm so victimized" tripe and they pretty much had to bury the part where Prop 22 is going to pass so if anything if the poll is not accurate its because they over sampled the crybaby crowd big time to run up the no votes.


----------

